# Animal Crossing: New Horizons vs DOOM Eternal - Which will you be buying on March 20th?



## Chary (Jan 27, 2020)

If you've been paying attention to the release date calendar, you might have noticed that even with all the delays, there are still two video game titans launching on the same day this March. On March 20th, Animal Crossing: New Horizons will finally make its way to the Nintendo Switch. That very same day, DOOM Eternal will be launching on everything _but _the Nintendo Switch, after a delay that saw the portable version pushed back a few more months. So that begs the question--when you walk into your game store, or make your final checkout online, what game will you be getting on that launch day? Animal Crossing, or DOOM? Or are you the kinda person with the cash to throw down for both games on the same day? Or maybe, you hate both the adorable Animal Crossing, AND the adrenaline-pumping DOOM series? Let us know what you plan on playing this March!

[GAME=/game/animal-crossing-new-horizons.109462]Animal Crossing: New Horizons[/GAME] 
[GAME=/game/doom-eternal.103298]Doom: Eternal[/GAME]


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 27, 2020)

The price was too good to pass up on ;_;


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 27, 2020)

@Chary how about or both wil be delayed


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 27, 2020)

Animal Crossing is boring as fuck and doom ain't my cup of tea either. So I will just keep my money for a decent game


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Animal Crossing is boring as fuck and doom ain't my cup of tea either. So I will just keep my money for a decent game


but you swear amanda i thought a violent game would be right up yr street


----------



## Hardline (Jan 27, 2020)

Animal Crossing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 27, 2020)

Doom is the only correct answer.

;O;


----------



## IC_ (Jan 27, 2020)

More animal crossing delays


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 28, 2020)

I will be buying Ori earlier that month, so that's that.


----------



## andyhappypants (Jan 28, 2020)

Neither, im a pirate!

* Crossing is a day one purchase, Doom im getting on the XOne as the switch is crap for fps games. Needs a decent controller which it currently doesnt have!


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 28, 2020)

shit what is going on here im the local sheriff now put yr hands up - now those who hav been voting on 2 different accounts for animal crossing keep those fkin hands up and those tht didnt put yr hands down


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 28, 2020)

I am sooo ready for some comfy Animal Crossing times. It can't come soon enough..pls no delay ninty

I'll buy Doom Eternal if we get it on Steam. If it's Bethesda shit launcher then I'll be "grabbing" that on it's arr day.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 29, 2020)

Sorry... I don't do release dates. If it were, I'd pick doom. But tbh: I've yet to play the 2016 edition, so...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 29, 2020)

*DOOM Eternal! *because I am into monster stuff. Animal Crossing - BLEH. BORED! I never liked it. Too weird. Not my things and never will.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 29, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> *DOOM Eternal! *because I am into monster stuff. Animal Crossing - BLEH. BORED! I never liked it. Too weird. Not my things and never will.


dont upset the animal crossing luvers they may try and pull yr head off with a fishing net-thts a point mayb doom could hav a fishing net


----------



## IC_ (Jan 29, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> dont upset the animal crossing luvers they may try and pull yr head off with a fishing net-thts a point mayb doom could hav a fishing net


Okay, that's all the time I've got. I gotta get back to playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf on my Nintendo 3DS


----------



## Flame (Jan 29, 2020)

i will be too busy with Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DX.....


if you say anything else you bring shame upon the GBATemp family may you be stuck in Animal Crossing real world hell. where you spends hours doing the same shit job for little money to the day your switch doesn't turn on anymore, and you die.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 30, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> dont upset the animal crossing luvers they may try and pull yr head off with a fishing net-thts a point mayb doom could hav a fishing net



Very funny.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 30, 2020)

Neither because I don't own a Switch & I thought the last Doom was god awful boring. If I had a Switch I'd go with AC for sure.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 30, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Neither because I don't own a Switch & I thought the last Doom was god awful boring. If I had a Switch I'd go with AC for sure.


What lol its the best doom out ther - no negative scores on metacritic also and out of 61-how much did you play of it 5 mins lol


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 31, 2020)

What if we're buying _before_ March 20th, what do we vote?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 31, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> What lol its the best doom out ther - no negative scores on metacritic also and out of 61-how much did you play of it 5 mins lol



Because I don't like something, I only played it for 5 minutes? C'mon. Stupid reply is stupid. If you want to go by critics, reviews, sales, charts, numbers, etc.... then Justin Beiber is one of THE best musicians of all time. See how that works? Sorry you don't agree with my opinion, but it still remains that Doom was a snoozefest for me & that I prefer Animal Crossing. Good night.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Just can't believe it that the Switch Version of Doom Eternal will be Delayed until who knows when


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 31, 2020)

Meh.

Persona 5 Royal, Bravely Default 2, Persona 5 Scramble (if it's released in English), the Fire Emblem: Three Houses DLC, maybe Xenoblade Definitive, Mega Man Zero/ZX Collection. Those are all the games I'm interested in, really.

Animal Crossing just gets tedious after enough time, and I never finished DOOM '16. Therefore not interested in 20 March.


----------



## pop13_13 (Jan 31, 2020)

I'll be buying DOOM Eternal a year later when it goes on sale for 10 bucks...


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 31, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> What lol its the best doom out ther - no negative scores on metacritic also and out of 61-how much did you play of it 5 mins lol


Dantendo, with all seriousness, you need to accept opinion that are different than yours. This isn't the first time you do this.
Different people have different opinions. If he doesn't enjoy the game, that's completely *FINE.*
If you do enjoy the game, that's great! It's really great that you could enjoy the game! Same thing with movies.
Have a good day. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Extrasklep said:


> Okay, that's all the time I've got. I gotta get back to playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf on my Nintendo 3DS


What's your routine? Same as mine?
Mine is: Wake up, Play Animal Crossing, sleep. Rinse and repeat for eternity.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 31, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> What's your routine? Same as mine?
> Mine is: Wake up, Play Animal Crossing, sleep. Rinse and repeat for eternity.


Yep pretty much the same


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 31, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Dantendo, with all seriousness, you need to accept opinion that are different than yours. This isn't the first time you do this.
> Different people have different opinions. If he doesn't enjoy the game, that's completely *FINE.*
> If you do enjoy the game, that's great! It's really great that you could enjoy the game! Same thing with movies.
> Have a good day.


it was a contender for best action game of the year and 57 out of 61 metacritic reviewers were all positive so anyone who doesnt like it must just not be a fan of fps and did i slag them off no i didnt i was curious of how much they pld the game but didnt get no reply-as said before if someone says tht game was for example god awful boring tht says nothing to me or anyone else so then surly i can say to them why and hopefully get the reasons why


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 31, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> it was a contender for best action game of the year and 57 out of 61 metacritic reviewers were all positive so anyone who doesnt like it must just not be a fan of fps and did i slag them off no i didnt i was curious of how much they pld the game but didnt get no reply-as said before if someone says tht game was for example god awful boring tht says nothing to me or anyone else so then surly i can say to them why and hopefully get the reasons why


He was just saying his opinions on the game, he wasn't reviewing the game in any way shape or form. And you don't need a reason to like or dislike a game.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 31, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> He was just saying his opinions on the game, he wasn't reviewing the game in any way shape or form. And you don't need a reason to like or dislike a game.


i dont want a bloody 1000 word review lol  just a few short sentences would be nice and mate dont tel me what i can and cant say-was i rude to him no i wasnt i say my comments with a laughter at the end so dont make me out to be the bad guy here-he doesnt hav to tel me thts fine ill just leave it as it is


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 31, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> i dont want a bloody 1000 word review lol  just a few short sentences would be nice and mate dont tel me what i can and cant say-was i rude to him no i wasnt i say my comments with a laughter at the end so dont make me out to be the bad guy here-he doesnt hav to tel me thts fine ill just leave it as it is


I'm not calling you "the bad guy" here. The person who didn't enjoy it doesn't need to make a few short senteces if the person doesn't wan't to. I never said you we're rude to him. *I NEVER DID.* I said that you need to accept opinions different than yours.

Not gonna be replying anymore because i don't want fire in this thread.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 1, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I'm not calling you "the bad guy" here. The person who didn't enjoy it doesn't need to make a few short senteces if the person doesn't wan't to. I never said you we're rude to him. *I NEVER DID.* I said that you need to accept opinions different than yours.
> 
> Not gonna be replying anymore because i don't want fire in this thread.


and anyway i didnt even ask him lol -we hear what people say and we all hav a right to ask why they think a game for example is a pile of horseshit and of course if they dont wanna say anything mor we hav to respect tht-so no hard feelings and lets try to hav healthy debates


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 1, 2020)

Isabelle <3 gotta buy Animal Crossing


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 1, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> and anyway i didnt even ask him lol -we hear what people say and we all hav a right to ask why they think a game for example is a pile of horseshit and of course if they dont wanna say anything mor we hav to respect tht-so no hard feelings and lets try to hav healthy debates


He called it a snoozefest. Did he need to add any more to that? I also think it's overrated, and certainly NOT as good as the original games were: I played them at launch and still play them now - this latest entry is at least fast paced. And gory. And that's about all it has going for it really.. 

Anyway, Animal Crossing is already ordered for me, so that's my vote! Well, I say me, the missus has been foaming at the mouth for it ever since it was announced... I hammered both the GC and Wii AC games myself, but a day arrived when I just thought 'WTF am I wasting my time on this for?' and never touched it since ....EXACTLY the same with Stardew Valley! Wouldn't play anything else for about 6 months, then suddenly thought 'WTF...' and haven't been near it since! However my last play of AC Wii was donkeys years back, so secretly I'm looking forward to New Horizons!! (Don't tell my missus that haha!)


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 2, 2020)

where is the "I'm poor" option?
I'm gonna get DooM Eternal, but when it's on sale or the price drops.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2020)

Hate to say it, but neither game interests me, I'm more of an RPG kinda guy


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 2, 2020)

Sakitoshi said:


> where is the "I'm poor" option?
> I'm gonna get DooM Eternal, but when it's on sale or the price drops.


You can't be serious you got over 40 45 days yet surly anyone can put by a quid a day


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 2, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> You can't be serious you got over 40 45 days yet surly anyone can put by a quid a day


have you ever heard about priorities?


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 2, 2020)

Sakitoshi said:


> have you ever heard about priorities?


Yes I hav and even if I was unemployed I could save a quid a day


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 2, 2020)

Animal Crossing. It simply seems like a more interesting game to get in on day one - all the potential fun events, uncovering multiplayer features with other newbies, etc. Doom is Doom - it's awesome, but it's a fixed singleplayer experience that won't change in any way whatsoever regardless of whether I play it now or a couple months later.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 2, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Yes I hav and even if I was unemployed I could save a quid a day


I don't enjoy starving so I can play the latest game.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Feb 4, 2020)

i won’t be getting any at launch

i recently just started playing AC new leaf (and have been enjoying it) so i don’t plan on getting new horizons yet

i don’t plan on getting doom eternal as of yet


----------



## Chary (Feb 4, 2020)

I have no willpower. Review code giver Nintendo senpai pls save me from buying the game.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 4, 2020)

Chary said:


> I have no willpower. Review code giver Nintendo senpai pls save me from buying the game.



The LE doesn't come with the game?


----------



## EmperorX (Feb 4, 2020)

Animal Crossing!


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 4, 2020)

Both on the same day. I'll work a day of OT to get it.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 4, 2020)

Chary said:


> I have no willpower. Review code giver Nintendo senpai pls save me from buying the game.


@Chary surly just cover yr Dock with AC stickers and save the 300 bucks for the ps5 unless yr loaded


----------



## Chary (Feb 4, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> @Chary surly just cover yr Dock with AC stickers and save the 300 bucks for the ps5 unless yr loaded


Hah. The dock stickers for ACNH just look too busy to me. I enjoy animal crossing enough to the point that it’s worth it, and my dad wanted his own console anyway for the game. So it technically worked out in the end. Assuming the PS5 is 400$ or under, I’ve budgeted for that already this Christmas 



Skelletonike said:


> The LE doesn't come with the game?


Nope!


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 4, 2020)

Skelletonike said:


> The LE doesn't come with the game?


Nope, because the Limited Edition console comes out a week before the game, just like with the Pokemon Sword and Shield edition Switch Lite did. 
But just like @Chary did with the AC one, I too bought both the console and the limited edition dual pack of the games, because we are savages and have no willpower.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 5, 2020)

Attila13 said:


> Nope, because the Limited Edition console comes out a week before the game, just like with the Pokemon Sword and Shield edition Switch Lite did.
> But just like @Chary did with the AC one, I too bought both the console and the limited edition dual pack of the games, because we are savages and have no willpower.



Shame, I miss the days when LE's included the physical game with a not for resale sticker. :'(

Edit: I was reading about it and the European version will include a digital copy of the game. Sadly the price is way more expensive than the US version.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 5, 2020)

Skelletonike said:


> Shame, I miss the days when LE's included the physical game with a not for resale sticker. :'(
> 
> Edit: I was reading about it and the European version will include a digital copy of the game. Sadly the price is way more expensive than the US version.


Yep, I have to agree!
I prefer physical games with Limited Edition consoles as well. Yes, having the game digitally is neat because you don't need to have the cartridges with you all the time, but truly owning it is always physically, if you ask me.


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 7, 2020)

we ll im actually picking up

*DOOM Crossing: Eternal Horizons. *
(tell me that dosent sound like a kickass title lol)
i hear its Gr8


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 8, 2020)

Neither because I didn't like DOOM 2016 & I don't have a Switch. I'm waiting for Switch-U in 2021.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2020)

neither, going to get P5R


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2020)

hmm, another pew pew pow pow game or a new experience from a beloved franchise that people have been waiting for nearly 10 years


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 11, 2020)

I just read that the production of the LE has been slowed down due to the Corona virus lol.
I wonder when people will be getting them now.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 11, 2020)

Skelletonike said:


> I just read that the production of the LE has been slowed down due to the Corona virus lol.
> I wonder when people will be getting them now.


Now theyl hav enough time to think of something to cover all tht white on the dock


----------



## Jayro (Feb 11, 2020)

As if Animal Crossing even stood a chance.

(Endless collect-a-thons are boring as fuck)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 11, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Now theyl hav enough time to think of something to cover all tht white on the dock


Just ship them with dbrand skins lol


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2020)

How long until someone makes a Doom Crossing mod? Now that would be awesome!


----------



## delilah23 (Apr 2, 2020)

Think I'd rather go with Doom Eternal, Animal Crossing seems overrated to me


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 2, 2020)

I'll get DOOM Eternal eventually. Probably sooner than later but who knows. I like Animal Crossing but not nearly as much as you guys haha.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 2, 2020)

I bought Persona 5 Royal, and it's fantastic; the changes and additions made since the original, both large and minor, fully justify purchasing it and finishing it even if you've already bought and finished the original.

It's certainly a much worthier purchase than either of these two undeniably-flawed games, in my book.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 2, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I bought Persona 5 Royal, and it's fantastic; the changes and additions made since the original, both large and minor, fully justify purchasing it and finishing it even if you've already bought and finished the original.
> 
> It's certainly a much worthier purchase than either of these two undeniably-flawed games, in my book.


Crazy comment lol as ther 3 different type of games plus every game has some flaws - and hav you finished both doom and animal crossing I doubt it


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 2, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Crazy comment lol as ther 3 different type of games plus every game has some flaws - and hav you finished both doom and animal crossing I doubt it


Considering one cannot "finish" Animal Crossing, as it's a life simulator with no 'final boss' to defeat and credits to see (unless you count K. K. Slider), I am reasonably certain _no-one _ has _ever_ "finished" a single Animal Crossing game. Ergo, moot point there.

As for DOOM Eternal, no. So? I don't need to have "finished" a game to know if it's worthy of purchase.
If you think I do actually have to do that, then I dare you to finish Assassin's Creed Odyssey. Or Ratchet & Clank PS4. Or Batman: Arkham Origins. Or Layton's Mystery Journey. Or Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam. Or Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door.
Basically, one can be justified in making a decision about a game's quality and purchase-worthiness without having finished the game in question. And if they give up partway through due to tedium or frustration or just losing interest, then that's a valid decision; a valid opinion.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 2, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Considering one cannot "finish" Animal Crossing, as it's a life simulator with no 'final boss' to defeat and credits to see (unless you count K. K. Slider), I am reasonably certain _no-one _ has _ever_ "finished" a single Animal Crossing game. Ergo, moot point there.
> 
> As for DOOM Eternal, no. So? I don't need to have "finished" a game to know if it's worthy of purchase.
> If you think I do actually have to do that, then I dare you to finish Assassin's Creed Odyssey. Or Ratchet & Clank PS4. Or Batman: Arkham Origins. Or Layton's Mystery Journey. Or Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam. Or Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door.
> Basically, one can be justified in making a decision about a game's quality and purchase-worthiness without having finished the game in question. And if they give up partway through due to tedium or frustration or just losing interest, then that's a valid decision; a valid opinion.


when you criticise a game you should say why and how far you got otherwise noone is gonna listen to you and id like to kno how far you got in doom if pld at all lol and no idea what yr trying to get across re the other games you mentioned


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 2, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> when you criticise a game you should say why and how far you got otherwise noone is gonna listen to you and id like to kno how far you got in doom if pld at all lol and no idea what yr trying to get across re the other games you mentioned


DOOM Eternal: lack of ammo/armour/health pickups (and incredibly low ammo caps) ruin the frantic combat; the overly-colourful presentation clashes with the DOOM aesthetic; the pointless Bethesda.net account login, when multiplayer is nowhere near as important as the singleplayer and no-one likes the Bethesda launcher; Marauders are just way too fast, strong, beefy and versatile to be a regular enemy.
I wrote a blog post about DOOM Eternal.

Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Only one island per console, regardless of how many cartridges one owns; Player 2 onwards are treated as 'guests' and can't influence the island's development at all; the autosave cost Resetti his job, meaning there are no more hilarious rants whenever one resets their game.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 2, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> DOOM Eternal: lack of ammo/armour/health pickups (and incredibly low ammo caps) ruin the frantic combat; the overly-colourful presentation clashes with the DOOM aesthetic; the pointless Bethesda.net account login, when multiplayer is nowhere near as important as the singleplayer and no-one likes the Bethesda launcher; Marauders are just way too fast, strong, beefy and versatile to be a regular enemy.
> I wrote a blog post about DOOM Eternal.


Stop being a polictian and answer the question lol - I said how far did you get as anyone can get words from another review which I'm not saying you hav and ther is ammo health and armor by extracting from enemies and the marauders may put some off but can be beaten while running away and striking at right times and once you done one youl find it a lot easier and fun to defeat them


----------



## Jayro (Apr 2, 2020)

The fuck is animal crossing?


----------

